
Intel 1103 (First commercially available DRAM, 1970) - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_1103
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpts:

"Introduced in October 1970, the 1103 was the first commercially available
DRAM IC..."

Capacity: 1 Kilobit (128 bytes)

Package: 18 Pin DIP

"Technical Details:

tRWC 580 ns Random read or write cycle time (from one +ve Precharge edge to
the next)

tPO 300 ns Access time: Precharge High to valid data out

tREF 2 ms Refresh time

VCC 16 V Supply voltage

p-MOS 8 μm[8] Production process (silicon gate MOSFET)

Capacity 1024x1 Capacity x bus width"

